# Section 8 Housing!



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2008)

Dude, our once very nice neighborhood is turning all gross with these new Section 8 housing. No offense to those who currently are under it. I'm just saying about our neighborhood... not all are the same.

People are so freaking ghetto these days. With all the foreclosures happening or folks renting their homes out and moving out - left my use-to-be nice neighborhood all... caca

My family are one of the original folks that's lived here since they built the homes over 14 years ago - and back then, man... everything was nice and cool. Friendly neighbors, you see folks walking their dogs, halloween was crackin' cus everyone always got into the spirits of things around holiday time here. It was just a good place to live in. Typical new developed suburbs.

Now... ugh. Ghetto asses driving with loud ass music in night. I be hearing GUN SHOTS! I haven't heard gun shots since I used to live in San Francisco. They don't care to take care of the houses they rent - sh*t is all ugly, first time in 14 years I saw people leaving garbage bags in the corner of the street! This is a damn private community... not a junk yard. They drive hella fast in my street which is across from the park... that's how our dog died because assh*les speed and don't care. Folks use to be respectful over everything back then!

There is this one particular family who lives in the entry way of the neighborhood. Their ratty ass kids ALWAYS on the damn street doing something and NEVER moving for traffic. You know how many times I had to make abrupt stops because these dumb ass kids don't know when the hell NOT to chase after the ball or when to just move - the grown folks watching them don't even say anthing like "watch out"! This one time, kid was riding his bike - I swear, I don't drive fast in the neighborhood, perhaps like 25mph the most - this kid, I dunno wtf he was thinking... PURPOSELY FALLS in his bike while I was driving towards him. Omg, I stepped on the brakes so hard so I wouldn't hit him... he takes his damn time to get up. Something in me stopped from cussing the hell out of that little kid. Haha. Everytime I see them out, I give them the biggest glare... I heard their close neighbors complained about them too.

Omg, their just so effin' ghetto. Why do you need 40 cars around your house and taking over your neighbor's section too? Have some damn respect for your surroundings. Water your damn grass. Make your kids play in the backyard. We all have huge backyards around here!

A lot of people are moving out of our neighborhood because of all this sh*t. My parents are even wanting out - they're tired of how our neighborhood is turning out. My friend said her neighborhood is turning out the same way and her community is newer than ours - about 5 years now because of the section 8 families.

You would think, you move into a nice community - you wanna uphold that image. GAAAH.

Ok, rant over. Anyone facing the same thing too?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 22, 2008)

That really sucks Celly! I think sometimes it's also a matter of how kids are raised these days. Cyera's godmother lives in a really nice neighborhood, but the way some of the kids act, you wouldn't think the homes cost as much as they did.

Anywho! It definitely seems like your neighborhood has changed a lot of the years, and that really stinks. Aren't there ordinances/curfews in the area? I know most areas I've ever lived in you can't have loud noise (cars included) after like 11pm and whatnot. That doesn't do much for the rowdy ass kids or gun shots though.

Maybe, just a thought, if you all rallied together and approached the city/county about it, they might be able to take charge on some of it? I could be talking out of my ass on that part, but it might be worth a shot. Hopefully your family doesn't get so fed up you end up moving! Best of luck!


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 22, 2008)

I had to google section 8 housing b/c I've never heard it called that here but to my knowledge our section 8 housing is all apartment type housing. They built new grade schools here a couple of years ago and built one next to an apartment bldg with the worst reputation. Just south of my neighborhood is what used to be a cute huge subdivision of houses that were built without frills for soldiers coming home from the Korean and Vietnam war(s) well now about 3/4's of those houses are rented out by slum lords and we've had our cars broken into and some loser threw a heavy piece of metal at my house this spring and barely missed my baby's bedroom window. If you go into the subdivision I'm mentioning it's not unusual to see lawns that are so overgrown that the weeds go up to your butt and God only knows what you'll find hiding in those weeds. We know one landlord that has a house sitting empty there b/c he has had so many problems with tenants.


----------



## Karren (Jul 22, 2008)

That really stinks, Celly...

Our neighborhood has changed too... full of old retirees... makes it very quiet....

Funny when you said Section 8.... Getting out of the military comes to mind... and Mash's Klinger in a dress.... So I was thinking that there was a house for trasvestites trying to get out of the Army??


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 22, 2008)

Well, the neighborhood park has a curfew - nothing really goes on there, except sometimes I can smell weed.

Hahaha, Karren.

This also reminded me how my mom said our house value is going down because of how the neighborhood is turning out, which is their main reason why they wanna move.

That garbage in the corner of the street just really ticked me off more than anything. Haha. It's just so insulting for some reason... haha.


----------



## flawlessbylisa (Jul 22, 2008)

I do understand, I moved into a house about 2 years ago. When I came to see the house and the area, things were quiet. Everyone seemed to keep up their area. We have a set of houses across the street. The owners rented them out. I swear you'd think you were in the middle of the worst public housing complex. The used to have grass now they have huge patches of dirt. Hard headed kids running in the street. They had the nerve to set up the basketball court in the street. I had to call the police! It's ridiculous. The worst part was when I saw the folks scraping their dirty dishes in the sewer. I've never heard nor seen such behavior. I moved from an affluent area to this place. I tell you when the housing market improves, my hubby and I are moving. Until that time, I call the police on their noise and anything else that they do that makes living around them a hazard!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with Aquilah's idea about talking to city council and "taking back the neighbourhood."

I bet there are a lot of people in your community that would support any/all efforts to "clean up" the neighbourhood and restore it to the great comunity it once was.


----------



## magneticheart (Jul 23, 2008)

Ugh that sucks Celly!






My neighbourhood wasn't that great a couple of years ago but it's become much better lately. There always used to be big groups of young guys hanging around on our street and I used to be very intimidated to go out alone. Maybe it was just an over reaction and maybe the guys were perfectly nice guys but when it's dark and your alone you just can't take that chance. I don't live on the same block as my friends so they didn't understand why I was so jumpy and annoyed but it really gets to you! Thankfully we don't have any problems now but where my Aunty lives is a bad area and it's worrying 'cos her husband works away and she has small kids. Some people have no respect at all! I wouldn't go down someones street in the middle of the night shouting at the top of my voice or sitting on their fence with all my friends! It's just so annoying lol

*Mini Rant Over*


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 23, 2008)

i live in a bad neighborhood too! i live in government owned apts, &amp; it can be aggravating at times. for one, the neighbors are always doing something. whether it's a drunken fight, or a gang of kids vandalizing the dumps &amp; mailboxes..this leads to regular police patrols every few hours. 

living so close to other people is an invasion of privacy, because you hear everything that goes on &amp; you can't ever just blast your music or run around the house naked. people are always outside until 3am drinking. some people have no respect, like i'll be getting bags out of my car &amp; they;ll say something like "ooh, look who it is.."

i just try to keep to myself because i'm trying to better myself &amp; get out of this place &amp; i don't need to deal with the block drama, ya feel me? so i don't have any advice for what you can do to make it better cause there will always be neighborhoods like that &amp; the damage control can only be done to an extent..


----------



## kcam125 (Jul 25, 2008)

that's terrible celly, i've been hearing a lot about that on the news especially last year. that's not good for ur community. I feel ya on this subject, I live locally too..way too many dumb ppl who don't know how to drive around neighborhoods b/cthey're on the phone or blasting their loud music in their dumb cars!


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 25, 2008)

Your neighborhood doesn't have a home owner's association? I know it makes the cost of living go up, but for those who give a damn about their neighborhoods it's great to have- it' keeps people to a standard, and prevents things like this.

Most of the time, I am against the whole association thing, but as I've been getting older, it's making more sense how others in the community can totally ruin the value of not just the neighborhood but the spirit and security.


----------



## farris2 (Aug 3, 2008)

We have a covenant in our subdivision that has strict rules about appearances etc. There were a couple of houses for rent in our neighborhood that were $1400.00 and both have been rented.There was a house that I think may have been foreclosed on that HUD bought and it was sold. There havent been any changes yet and our little town is very quiet.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes! The same exact thing happened to my old neighborhood (Upper Darby,pa). most of the houses got section 8 and now there is so much crime there. I'm not downing sec 8, I don't want to offend anyone either but thats just what happened. UD is constantly on the news for some crime and the police commishioner has this thing called "Not in my town s***bag" to try and get rid of all of the drugs and crime.

My previous roomates and I moved out 2 years ago because they had kids and it was just getting too bad. Cars getting stolen too.

My friends parents still live there because they can't really afford to move. Their house is paid off and they are older. But anyway, There is now a crackhouse 2 doors down, and someone recently tried to break in. It's crazy.

UD was never this bad.....

I don't have any advice either. I am sorry to hear that it happened to you too.

It's a shame. I won't be able to drive through there when I am old to reminisce about "the old hood". It's not the same at all. Even al the locals business' that were there closed down.


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 3, 2008)

This why landlords in NYC are not wanting to take any section 8 housing. I totally know what you mean about Section 8. Not everyone in Section 8 is terrible but seriously some people can ruin a whole area.


----------



## CellyCell (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah. It sucks that those few ruin it a lot. I live in an already ghetto city, well, people from the outside look at it that way and the city is really trying to improve it's appearance - but you got asses who just don't give a damn and know how to take responsibility. Sigh*

And Jen, no - our community voted against HOA I believe. We didn't need to I guess, before - everyone kept their house tidy and crime wasn't so bad back then, ya know? It was the only new community around for years and you know halloween was cracking over here because no one wanted to venture out into the ugly homes haha.

It'd be even nicer if it were a gated community - because our location is in the main road were prostitution occurs - but nope.


----------

